# countersink screw / bolt hardware



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I'm building two office desks - red oak - starting with rough sawn....

to facilitate eventual house moves, etc., the plan is to bolt the end support panels onto the knee partition, screw the top to the end panels from below, mount a couple drawers (made as a free standing assembly.)
seeing how as solid oak construction tends to the heavy side; 3-4 pieces are easier to handle so that's my design...

for the 'bolting together' bit I am looking for something I don't know the name of and can't seem to stumble across wandering through catalogs.....

it's a 'bigger than the head' round thick thick flat "washer" - with a hole drilled for the bolt size, and that hole has a taper / countersink to match the bolt head taper. you bore a flat bottom hole the depth of the 'washer' thickness, it acts to spread the bolting force over a larger area.

these are commonly found in particle board Ikea type stuff where tightening up a bolt / screw could easily fracture / punch through the particle board.

for this project, I'm looking at brass / stainless. plastic is out of the question.

anyone recognize this 'hardware' and / or have a source?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sounds like a "T" nut*

There are a few types of "T" nuts which allow a threaded bolt to secure a piece of wood:


















Then there are nutserts which thread into the wood and allow a bolt to be threaded inside them:


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

I think you are looking for a Countersunk Washer.
I buy mine here:
http://www.jwwinco.com/products/section11/gn184/

The image may look wrong but there are many sizes.

Brian(J)


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

woods - nope, other end of the fastener. 
Brian - the "theory" is right, but the proportions of shown in that link are off. the 'washer diameter' should be roughly 2x the screw head.
need to explore the winco site a bit more.....


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

TomCT2 said:


> woods - nope, other end of the fastener.
> Brian - the "theory" is right, but the proportions of shown in that link are off. the 'washer diameter' should be roughly 2x the screw head.
> need to explore the winco site a bit more.....


The image at the link is one extreme I've no use for, I use exactly what you describe in a couple sizes. It's there.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.jwwinco.com/products/section11/gn6341/index.html


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

bingo - they have them in stainless as well - that page is all metric, and my 'stock' inserts is 1/4-20 (sigh) but finding metric inserts is easier than these washers!

the angle of countersink is different SAE to metric, so mixing is nixing . . . .

thanks for the help!


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

TomCT2 said:


> bingo - they have them in stainless as well - that page is all metric, and my 'stock' inserts is 1/4-20 (sigh) but finding metric inserts is easier than these washers!
> 
> the angle of countersink is different SAE to metric, so mixing is nixing . . . .
> 
> thanks for the help!


I'm using this one I think:
http://www.jwwinco.com/products/section11/gn6341/index.html

in a 1/4 x 20 situation, but using 6mm (~0.236) which a very common metric.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

yes, but the 90' angle above d3 is 80' for the 1/4-20.

now, does it make a difference in the real world.... dunno. need to play with that.
then there's sourcing a 15/20 mm dia. Forstner.....


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

followup fwiw.... winco confirmed they only stock these designed to metric. so, I'll switch over my hardware to metric and keep-on-moving . . .


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

TomCT2 said:


> followup fwiw.... winco confirmed they only stock these designed to metric. so, I'll switch over my hardware to metric and keep-on-moving . . .


Yes, I had my project set up for 1/4" x 20 and switched to 6mm for that exact reason.
15mm forstner not hard to find, European hinge boring drills are available in 5mm steps starting at 15mm. More $$ but real nice.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

so I went over there . . . $2.43 _each_ for a 6mm ID x 15mm OD washer - stainless.

they're nuts. I will find another solution.


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

Sometimes it's fun to make a square washer.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*making your own washers....*

You could take a stainless washer in a thicker style and just countersink the hole for the flat head bolt you are using. It will require a drill press and a vise to hold the washer securely AND a Carbide countersink. HSS may work, but reduce the speed regardless. and use a cutting fluid, if only WD 40. I've drill a hole bunch of holes in SS lately for my Restoration project and it's not easy to work in SS. 

If you have a buddy with a lathe who can work SS, you may be able to get them the exact size and diameter you need. That's not a project I would be willing to tackle however, unless it was for just a couple of them.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If you are using oak I can't see why these would not work, particle board another story:

https://www.fastenal.com/products/details/11120679?term=countersunk+washers


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Try here
http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-washers/=13iqy0m


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

Or go in a completely different direction with a nickel plated Connector Bolt, which is made for the application:

http://www.fastenersplus.com/1-4-20...nector-Bolt-Nickel-Plated-Package-Quantity-50


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Perfect!*



Brian(J) said:


> Or go in a completely different direction with a nickel plated Connector Bolt, which is made for the application:
> 
> http://www.fastenersplus.com/1-4-20...nector-Bolt-Nickel-Plated-Package-Quantity-50


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

the bolt thing is my likely choice. 

thanks for the lead on McMaster - interesting stuff. there's something I'm missing in the manufacture of these things. 1/4-20 stainless; $12.48 per washer.
http://www.mcmaster.com/#92538A355

I'm in the wrong business.....


----------



## johnedp34 (Jun 30, 2016)

That surely cannot be right. Usually for pack of 50 or 100.
johnep


----------



## MajorAssman (Jul 13, 2016)

https://www.imperialsupplies.com/item/0762630?service=/browse/

Trim washer.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

those trim washers are a different animal - but thanks


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

TomCT2 said:


> the bolt thing is my likely choice.
> 
> thanks for the lead on McMaster - interesting stuff. there's something I'm missing in the manufacture of these things. 1/4-20 stainless; $12.48 per washer.
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#92538A355
> ...


12 bucks PER washer? Does it do the dishes too? You'd think $12 for a single washer it would come with a dryer..


----------

